# Wipro WASE Experience



## Maninin (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi 

I have bachelor's degree in Computer Science. After completing bachelor's, I joined Wipro Technologies in a WASE(Wipro Academy of Software Excellence) 4 years program which was a work integrated program. I was given "Student-Computer Applications" designation during the WASE program. 

At the completion of 4 years, I was awarded "MS in Software Engineering". During this program, we used have classes on weekends and on weekdays we used to work as Software Engineers.

I have total 10.7 years of experience in IT now.

I want to know whether these 4 years work experience would be considered by ACS or not. How many years of experience would ACS consider out of my total experience? 

Regards
Mandeep S


----------



## ajayssp (Aug 29, 2017)

I also have same questions, Can anyone provide a response on Mandeeps question


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maninin said:


> Hi
> 
> I have bachelor's degree in Computer Science. After completing bachelor's, I joined Wipro Technologies in a WASE(Wipro Academy of Software Excellence) 4 years program which was a work integrated program. I was given "Student-Computer Applications" designation during the WASE program.
> 
> ...


During the 4 years that you worked for Wipro, were you paid the full salary ?
Did your payslips have hours worked?

Cheers


----------



## ajayssp (Aug 29, 2017)

Its not full salary, All 4 years monthly Payslips would contain Scholarship amount , like 

*SCHOLARSHIP - 7800 Rs* 

It would also contain information of Arrears and Deductions, 

During these 4 years, I have worked full time on software projects (Wipro’s clients) on weekdays and attend MS classes on weekends at Wipro campus. 

There is a document shared by Wipro during the time of joining. It contains the below message

*Earn&Learn*
"*As a WASEian , your normal schedule would involve working in one of Wipro's vast array of cutting edge projects from Monday to Friday, and attending classes over the weekend. You would get exposure to working in real-time, live projects for one or more of the vast array of clients Wipro has across the world*"


----------



## ajayssp (Aug 29, 2017)

Its not full salary, All 4 years monthly Payslips would contain Scholarship amount , like 

*SCHOLARSHIP - 7800 Rs *

It would also contain information of Arrears and Deductions, 

During these 4 years, I have worked full time on software projects (Wipro’s clients) on weekdays and attend MS classes on weekends at Wipro campus. 

There is a document shared by Wipro during the time of joining. It contains the below message

*Earn&Learn
"As a WASEian , your normal schedule would involve working in one of Wipro's vast array of cutting edge projects from Monday to Friday, and attending classes over the weekend. You would get exposure to working in real-time, live projects for one or more of the vast array of clients Wipro has across the world"*


----------



## srikant.srikant (May 31, 2018)

*Info needed*



Maninin said:


> Hi
> 
> I have bachelor's degree in Computer Science. After completing bachelor's, I joined Wipro Technologies in a WASE(Wipro Academy of Software Excellence) 4 years program which was a work integrated program. I was given "Student-Computer Applications" designation during the WASE program.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you get a positive assessment with WASE experience?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ajayssp said:


> Its not full salary, All 4 years monthly Payslips would contain Scholarship amount , like
> 
> *SCHOLARSHIP - 7800 Rs*
> 
> ...


Guys it doesn't matter what you have done during the tenure.

All you need to show case is valid payslips and declaration stating you were a "Full time" employee of Wipro. Check with your HR as to whether if its going to be considered as full time employment experience.

If thats the case ask the HR or Vividus team to grant a simple letter in their letter head stating that you are a full time employee of their company since the beginning.

It doesn't matter if your payslips has deductions and arrears. As long your term is not probationary and part time you stand chance of your experience getting considered.

In addition to HR letter also try to get detailed roles and responsiblities letter( either from company letter head again or statutory declaration).


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Also check this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/445274-software-tester.html


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys I spoke with my friend who was a WASEian and now in Accenture in Melbourne. He included the experience and he got positive outcome it seems. He is in the process of getting. Grant


----------



## RVS261 (Dec 5, 2018)

*Query*



kbjan26 said:


> Guys I spoke with my friend who was a WASEian and now in Accenture in Melbourne. He included the experience and he got positive outcome it seems. He is in the process of getting. Grant




Hi Mandeep,

Based on the reply which you gave, can you tell me whether Wase experience is calculated for Australia ACS assessment.

I have completed BSC Maths on 2008 and completed MS through Wipro Wase program on 2012. My total years of experience right now is 10 years 3 months (which i calculated from the year 2008). 
So, how much work experience i will get ?and what will be the points?


----------



## DJ2905 (Dec 17, 2017)

RVS261 said:


> Hi Mandeep,
> 
> Based on the reply which you gave, can you tell me whether Wase experience is calculated for Australia ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Mandeep,

What was your ACS result?


----------

